

RIM's US marketshare dropped 15% in a year. - brackin
http://www.canalys.com/newsroom/htc-takes-lead-us-smart-phone-market

======
mzuvella
Have been calling a RIM bankruptcy in 2012 for 3 years now

~~~
cmer
I've been saying the same thing as well. I think they'll get acquired before
they go bankrupt however. Probably by Microsoft or Google (in this order).

EDIT: I wasn't clear. I meant there won't be a Blackberry device in 2013, but
I don't think they'll go out of business.

~~~
tesseract
I used to think a Microsoft acquisition of RIM was near inevitable, but now
with the seeming non-suckiness of WP7 and the partnership with Nokia, it seems
like MS is doing relatively well on their own - or at least better than they
ever have been - with mobile devices.

On the other hand if the current legal climate persists, someone could buy RIM
for its patents, and in that case Google or Apple - or an Android user - seems
more likely since MS has already been able to use its existing portfolio
against Android users.

